# Activia Yoghurt?



## Natalie143 (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, wanted to know if this is safe to eat while breastfeeding.. it says it keeps you regular... but am scared its gonna make my ds poop too much....

not really sure how it works.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Honestly, I don't see how Activia and other brands of yogurt w/ live & active cultures are much different. I think it's a marketing thing.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, it is safe. It is similar to just eating more fiber.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

I agree with fishface that it's just marketing. The live cultures in most yoghurts (save perhaps the overly sugared-and-processed stuff that's not worth eating anyway) are good for you & for baby. I haven't found a single thing special about Activia (you can probably get Stonyfield Farms Organic yoghurt that has live cultures & added fiber, should you so desire).


----------

